# 1920s CCM



## thebikeguy

.....................


----------



## kunzog

Those double bars were just a styling effort. some companies used straight double bars, although they did add strength. 
Here is a CCM I want


----------



## thebikeguy

*CCM Flyte*

.....................


----------



## thebikeguy

..................


----------



## flyte

*Flyte enthusiast*

Thanks to my Dad's forsight in buying a CCM Flyte in 1937 I am lucky enough to have one.Unfortunatly as a teenager in the '60's it wasn't nearly cool enough so I tossed the fenders and traded the handle bars for something far more racy. I Know I know that was then this is now.Have tried to redeem myself and have cleaned her up ,but am still missing the fenders and am looking for the correct handle bars. In the process of restoring the saddle. I won't even go into what happened to the head badge,looking for one of those too. Like to share some pictures:


----------



## kunzog

Nice Flyte.  What size are your wheels?    I may have some New Vintage fenders that may work.     email Kunzog@bellsouth.net


----------



## ccm doug

*flyth*

i have one of those too. its getting painted this winter marron  i have some nos fenders same color an good used wheel set. i am useing a 37 hub.i have a few other hubs too i isnew herclus other can not remember them are nice bikes i am going to sell of some ccm 28 frames soon 1 is small frame doublebar other is a tall frame both will need going over thou


----------



## ventureglen

*1933 date code??*

Hi is there anyone that can tell me if this model is worth spending time and money on, restoration? by the serial number it appears to be a 1933 model but i am not sure how correct the front forks and hubs are, any help would be great thanks parts would be needed if any one can help

http://photoshare.shaw.ca/view/3471265138-1223361517-53289/34712


----------



## 37ccmflyte

flyte said:


> Thanks to my Dad's forsight in buying a CCM Flyte in 1937 I am lucky enough to have one.Unfortunatly as a teenager in the '60's it wasn't nearly cool enough so I tossed the fenders and traded the handle bars for something far more racy. I Know I know that was then this is now.Have tried to redeem myself and have cleaned her up ,but am still missing the fenders and am looking for the correct handle bars. In the process of restoring the saddle. I won't even go into what happened to the head badge,looking for one of those too. Like to share some pictures:




It was my great uncle that had the forsight in buying a 1937 Flyte new and passing it to my father then me!
I am in the process of restoring it with a period track racer look.
Regards
Gavin
New Zealand


----------

